# Prinzip aktive Profibusterminierung



## bender.ac (8 Dezember 2009)

Hallo,kann mir jemand erklären wie eine aktive Profibusterminierung funktioniert?
Ich weiß, dass der idle-Pegel, also in der Zeit wo keine Daten auf dem Bus sind auf 1V hochgeogen werden, damit dieser Bereich EMV-unabhängiger wird.
Nur wie ist so eine Terminierung prinzipiell aufgebaut? Wenn man Kollege Google bemüht findet man eine Menge an Bedienungsanleitungen aber niemanden der sagen kann/möchte wie das überhaupt aufgebaut ist. 

Ich hab einen T1 der Firma Procentec (http://www.de.procentec.com/profihub/t1/index.php) hier liegen aber wie das Teil funktioniert steht nirgens...


Hat da einer von Euch, vielleicht aus einer CPE-Schulung genauere Unterlagen vielleicht sogar einen Schaltplan einer aktiven Terminierung?


Viele Grüße
bender.ac


----------



## dtsclipper (8 Dezember 2009)

meinst Du die Beschaltung der Widerstände?

Schau mal hier

http://www.softing.com/home/de/industrial-automation/support/faqs/profibus-dp/general.php

dtsclipper


----------



## bender.ac (8 Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

okay das mit den Widerständen hab ich inzwischen auch gefunden und begriffen, das das was man uns auf der Schulung erzählt hat wohl quatsch war... Dort hieß es, dass nur in dem Fall, dass man eine aktive Terminierung (durch ein weiteres Gerät) nutzt die die Spannung zwischen a und b während der idle-Phase 1,1V ist und wenn man am DP-Gerät selber den Schalter am Stecker nutzt der Pegel 0V ist.
Das dies durch die Anordnung der Widerstände quatsch ist leuchtet beim Betrachten des Bildes ein.

Nun die wider zur Frage: Warum also soll ich 100€ für ein Kästchen ausgeben, welches mir den Bus terminiert? 
Den einzigen Vorteil den ich noch sehe ist, dass ich unabhängig von der Spannungsversorgung der Bus-Teilnehmer an den Segmentenden bin. Aber da ist halt die Frage was von der Anlage eh schon ausfällt wenn diese Geräte ausfallen... Hängt natürlich von der Anlage ab...
Oder gibt es noch mehr Vorteile dieser Geräte?

Gruß bender.ac


----------



## Ralle (8 Dezember 2009)

Also wir haben die aktive Terminierung einmal eingesetzt, weil bei einer Anlage, nach Zugang durch die Tür, Servoantriebe komplett abgeschaltet werden mußten. Diese waren die letzten Teilnehmer am Bus und die Abschaltung verursachte durch die fehlerhafte Terminierung Busfehler. Andere Geräte sollten aber trotzdem weiter funktionieren, also kam eine aktive Terminierung zum Einsatz, was auch klaglos funktionierte.


----------



## bender.ac (8 Dezember 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> Also wir haben die aktive Terminierung einmal eingesetzt, weil bei einer Anlage, nach Zugang durch die Tür, Servoantriebe komplett abgeschaltet werden mußten. Diese waren die letzten Teilnehmer am Bus und die Abschaltung verursachte durch die fehlerhafte Terminierung Busfehler. Andere Geräte sollten aber trotzdem weiter funktionieren, also kam eine aktive Terminierung zum Einsatz, was auch klaglos funktionierte.


 

Okay das macht Sinn und der 'Vorteil' ist mir auch klar aber ansonsten gibts keinen Grund 100€ auszugeben? Ich meine im wesentlichen gibt das Kästchen ja dann nur 5V auf den Stecker um den Spannungsteiler zu speisen, dafür ist das ganze dann ein wenig teuer in meinen Augen.

Viele Grüße
bender.ac


----------



## m.beeken (8 Dezember 2009)

Aktives RS 485-Abschlusselement gibt es auch von Siemens: 

Funktion:

Das aktive RS485-Abschlusselement  terminiert den PROFIBUS und sorgt damit für einen definierten Pegel des  RS485-Signals und die Unterdrückung von Reflexionen auf der Leitung. Da er  unabhängig von den Feldgeräten betrieben wird, können diese rückwirkungsfrei vom  Bus abgekoppelt werden. 

Bestellnummer:
6ES7972-0DA00-0AA0

Listenpreis:
67,50€

Michael


----------

